# Run pkg with https is official supported?



## fender0107401 (Apr 21, 2019)

FreeBSD pkg 源使用帮助 — USTC Mirror Help  文档
		


Sorry, most guys around here can't read that. This page recommends to install security/ca_root_nss and use *pkg+https* instead of *pkg+http* with the pkg command. I tested that and it looks fine. So, I just want to know that run pkg command with pkg+https is official supported it not?


----------



## driesm (Apr 21, 2019)

Simple answer: yes!


----------



## fender0107401 (Apr 21, 2019)

I love


Duffyx said:


> Simple answer: yes!



Good!


----------

